# howdy



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey,
I'm new to the forum and fairly new to the home haunt world. Glad to be a part of the community now. :xbones:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!

How did you find us?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Howdy kirkwood. Fighteners Entertainment is like the walmart greeter, and just as old. It is good that he said hi first. 

Just joking. Glad to meet you.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

No respect, eh FE?! 

Welcome Kirkwood! (I'm a newbie too)


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, come on in.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome, from the _other_ geezer...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!!

I'm old too!!!!!!!!!! You're not going to make a prop out of me just yet are you?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Kirkwood.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!



Ms. Wicked said:


> Welcome!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm old too!!!!!!!!!! You're not going to make a prop out of me just yet are you?


LOL Ms W............We have the PVC ready for you!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

There is lots of stuff going on, for old people that is.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Howdy kirkwood. Fighteners Entertainment is like the walmart greeter, and just as old. It is good that he said hi first.
> 
> Just joking. Glad to meet you.


Hey pal, yer older and you brush your teeth with a toilet brush!



jackielantern said:


> No respect, eh FE?!
> 
> Welcome Kirkwood! (I'm a newbie too)


There sure isn't...but I feel better now


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Kirk..
many ideas here get out your pen and notebook..better get a few notebooks


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome, this is such a great place with some real nice people.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. And for the record I feel that wisdom comes with age...or so they say.  hehe. Looking forward to filling some notebooks!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Kirkwood!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

slimy said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> There is lots of stuff going on, for old people that is.....


Old people are scarier than young people. We've had more experience.  
Welcome to the club, Kirkwood! And don't forget to check all the OLD haunter's props first!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome!!

You may want to throw away the notebooks and get a larger hard drive, there is more wisdom, ideas, and how-to's in this place than you could ever want to write down!!:jol:


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Kirkwood....HOpe you have plenty of time...


----------

